# Hemoroid and colonoscopy?



## nmichalowske (Jan 3, 2003)

Hi,Just wondering if anybody has ever had a hemoroid or some type of fissure/sore when they had a colonoscopy? I've got my test tomorrow, and I have some type of hemoroid or sore or something going on down there. Just wondering if they will still do the test? I've had to colonoscopies before, (although I've had UC for over 8 years) but I've never had this scenario. It's been awhile since I had my last scope, but can only imagine having some type of sore in that area isn't going to make it any more pleasant! Not to mention I am REALLY not looking forward to that prep tonight!Thanks,Nikki


----------



## getnold (Aug 20, 2002)

please tell us how the prep and test went for you. i have been postponing a colonoscopy for over a year while waiting for that area to heal up.


----------



## nmichalowske (Jan 3, 2003)

Now you are worrying me! I hope it doesn't hurt worse! I called the nurse this morning and she said they should do something to make sure it doesn't hurt more. Hopefully they can put something on it, otherwise I'd better be knocked out completely. I've always been knocked out before, so I assume I will this time.Well, back to the prep!Nikki


----------



## nmichalowske (Jan 3, 2003)

Well, I'll be honest, the prep sucked! It made the hemoroid bleed by the end of the night, and it just burned to go again. I dreaded going again in the morning. By the time I got to the clinic my bottom was sore!But they put some numbing gel on the hemoroid, and it only started to hurt near the end. Maybe the numbing wore off by then. Otherwise it was probably not much different then a scope without dealing with the sore.I'm just glad it's over!Nikki


----------



## getnold (Aug 20, 2002)

thanks for advising on your experience. now i know i will wait until i feel better. the scope itself doesn't scare me, it's that prep i'm afraid of. everything down there is sore enough without it.


----------

